# Laundry Life-Hack: Forget Dryer Sheets, Make Your Own Scented Wool Dryer Balls!



## lisamill (Oct 16, 2014)

Dryer sheets can be a real pain: theyre easy to forget aboutleaving you with static, softened clothingand they aren't all that delightful for people with itchy skin.

Demonstration here: http://www.diyncrafts.com/10171/lifehacks/laundry-life-hack-forget-dryer-sheets-make-wool-dryer-balls


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

I made some as Christmas gifts and got good reviews. They do shorten drying time, but in my experience they don't completely remove static.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

jumbleburt said:


> I made some as Christmas gifts and got good reviews. They do shorten drying time, but in my experience they don't completely remove static.


The way the dryer balls work on static is by keeping the humidity level within the dryer drum high. Static can't form in the presence of humidity. So, that means that you want to set your dryer for less time -- the clothes are dry but the balls still have a bit of moisture. You could also add more balls to the dryer. More balls holding moisture prevents static longer. Most of my friends and I use 6+ balls at a time. But the real trick is shortening the drying period.


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> The way the dryer balls work on static is by keeping the humidity level within the dryer drum high. Static can't form in the presence of humidity. So, that means that you want to set your dryer for less time -- the clothes are dry but the balls still have a bit of moisture. You could also add more balls to the dryer. More balls holding moisture prevents static longer. Most of my friends and I use 6+ balls at a time. But the real trick is shortening the drying period.


Thanks!


----------



## PARANDALL (Nov 16, 2011)

I have made a lot of these as door prizes or items for a charity sale as well as for myself and family. It's a good way to use up odds and ends of yarn left overs too. I make a ball about the size of a large walnut from whatever, then overwrap with the all wool yarn until I have a ball about the size of a large orange before shrinking them. I have made them in school colors by winding 2 strands at once which has the added advantage of going faster.


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

jumbleburt said:


> I made some as Christmas gifts and got good reviews. They do shorten drying time, but in my experience they don't completely remove static.


I agree


----------



## NCOB (Jan 8, 2013)

Belle1 said:


> The way the dryer balls work on static is by keeping the humidity level within the dryer drum high. Static can't form in the presence of humidity. So, that means that you want to set your dryer for less time -- the clothes are dry but the balls still have a bit of moisture. You could also add more balls to the dryer. More balls holding moisture prevents static longer. Most of my friends and I use 6+ balls at a time. But the real trick is shortening the drying period.


You have mentioned moisture. Does that mean that you should put the dryer balls in the washer with your clothes each time you want to use them in the dryer?
:?:


----------



## Mejarrett (May 3, 2013)

Looks like a good use for the odds and ends of wool yarn you almost always have left over. :thumbup:


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

NCOB said:


> You have mentioned moisture. Does that mean that you should put the dryer balls in the washer with your clothes each time you want to use them in the dryer?
> :?:


Yes -- just leave your balls in the dryer when not in use. Then when you put your wet clothes in, the balls will absorb some of the moisture from the clothes. That is what keeps the humidity high. If you have dry clothes (like you just want to fluff something), either add a wet towel, or damp the clothes or the balls. I usually just turn the faucet on and quickly run the balls under the water. It doesn't take much moisture to work.


----------



## NCOB (Jan 8, 2013)

Thank you Belle1. I will try tat Thanks again.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks have to try it!


----------



## WVMaryBeth (Dec 16, 2013)

Great site! I'll have to try it.


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## kidbear (Jan 28, 2012)

So simple am going to give it a try


----------



## AuntieAngel (Nov 26, 2014)

Be sure to wash your lint trap...dryer sheets leave a film on the trap that can't be seen...this can cause your dryer to work harder. I checked mine (I only used unscented dryer sheets) and sure enough, the water would not go through until I cleaned it with soap! I only use balls of aluminum foil now...no more build up.


----------



## Renee50 (Feb 12, 2012)

Good use of leftover wool yarn. Also like the idea of starting with the acrylic and wrapping with the wool. Won't have to waste as much wool. I just read the last post. What is the aluminum foil ball about?


----------



## AuntieAngel (Nov 26, 2014)

I take a sheet of aluminum foil, wad it up in a ball, and throw it in the dryer. It does the same thing as dryer sheets or felted wool balls. :-D


----------



## weltonsfancy (Jan 2, 2015)

AuntieAngel said:


> I take a sheet of aluminum foil, wad it up in a ball, and throw it in the dryer. It does the same thing as dryer sheets or felted wool balls. :-D


 I tried that, but the foil started falling to pieces. Didn't think small pieces of foil in the dryer was a good thing. (maybe I was supposed to use new one each time?) Made the wool balls and just love them. And they are suppose to work for over a year!


----------

